
Why you should upgrade to Firefox 6.0.2 - girishmony
http://www.browsomatic.com/2011/09/firefox-602-and-3622-follow-up-update.html
======
Egregore
In short: you should upgrade because they removed some compromised root
certificates.

~~~
girishmony
yup short and simple

